
Programming in an Interactive Environment: The “Lisp” Experience (1978) [pdf] - lispm
http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/interactive_c/bib/Sandewall-1978.pdf
======
lispm
A bunch of topics are covered in this paper:

    
    
      * interactive programming in Lisp
      * residential systems with managed source
      * structure editing
      * domain specific languages
      * programming methodology
      * programmable/extensible software
      * embedded languages
      * patching code by advising (before and after...)
      and more
    

This paper is also included in the book 'Interactive Programming
Environments', 1984, Barstow/Shrobe/Sandewall

------
pjmlp
That Lisp experience was quite relevant at Xerox PARC and they made a point of
providing a similar experience with Mesa, and later Mesa/Cedar development
environments.

"Xerox Development Environment (XDE)"

[http://www.digibarn.com/friends/curbow/star/XDEPaper.pdf](http://www.digibarn.com/friends/curbow/star/XDEPaper.pdf)

"Xerox Development Environment: Concepts and Principles "

[http://www.bitsavers.org/pdf/xerox/xde/XDE_3.0_Nov84/XDE3.0-...](http://www.bitsavers.org/pdf/xerox/xde/XDE_3.0_Nov84/XDE3.0-1001_XDE_Concepts_and_Principles_Version_3.0_Nov84.pdf)

"The Cedar Programming Environment, A Midterm Report and Examination"

[http://worrydream.com/refs/Teitelman%20-%20The%20Cedar%20Pro...](http://worrydream.com/refs/Teitelman%20-%20The%20Cedar%20Programming%20Environment,%20A%20Midterm%20Report%20and%20Examination.pdf)

